# Sound Device Issue!!!!



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

All of my speakers are connected correctly, and even if i have head phones connected sound still wont work. Every time I go to play a song, a message alerts me that there is a problem with my sound device. However, when I go to "my devices" it says all of my sound devices are working properly. Im pretty much a novice when it comes to computers, and especially how to fix them. I have an 06' dell 410 xps. its running windows xp, the sound issue happened months ago I just haven't had the time to try to fix it. Any advice would be really really appreciated.

thank youuuu,
jgrahamm3


----------



## baaddgurl (Jun 10, 2006)

Go to your control panel and delete your sound device , then re-boot , You will get a message that " a new sound device has been found , do you want to install it " Click yes and after an install and another re-boot , it should be fine .


----------



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey im sorry if i sound stupud but i dont know which device to delete, idk if you can help there, also when i have the devices window open, and i click on the audio device, and then delete, the device isnt removed, there isnt an uninstall button on the window or a delete buttom or anything. I went to every device under my sounds and audio and tried updating, there are no updates available. Also another thing i noticed is that when i open my audio device ( its called "legacy audio drivers") and go to properties i noticed that there are no "multimedia devices" should there be?? Everyone of my other devices like videos drives and codecs have plenty of them?? Im really inexperienced, im not sure what i did wrong any solutions to this problem would be awsome.

Jgraham


----------



## KimE_WinTeam (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey jgrahamm3, 

You mentioned that you're seeing an error message? Can you share that message? It could be a matter of not actually deleting something but possibly needing an update to the sound drivers.

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Depending on what programs i open the message is different. For example if i open itunes, before itunes open a message appears saying

"Itunes has detected a problem with your audi configuration. Audio/Video playback may not operate properly."

If i open Fl studio an audio creation program it says

"Couldn't create the directsound main object"

If I go to control panel/sounds and audio devices, then the audio tab, there are "no playback drives" ? 

I've already went to all of my drivers under hardware and tried to update all of them, only to get the same message saying that they are all up to date and working properly.

If you need any more information Ill the best i can to get it, i hoped this helped and thank you for the reply, i really just want to get this resolved >.<


----------



## jmckeeco84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, sounds like a pretty frustrating problem to me. I would suggest installing new audio drivers such as realtek high definition audio drivers or something like it.

NOW, if you want to reinstall your current drivers do the following: Go to MyComputer, then switch to "classic view" and open up "My System"and then go to "my hardware", once there right click on your audio devices and uninstall them. Once you have done this go to your "discover new hardware" wizard and it will reinstall your audio devices. If this is not successful come back and we'll see what we can figure out. It's unlikely but your issues could be being caused by Malware, it is known to uninstall devices or cause corruption in drivers.

Might want to run a scan with Malwarebytes just to be sure...?


----------



## KimE_WinTeam (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi jgrahamm, 

I'm thinking that jmckeeco84 is on the right track. Uninstalling the drivers completely and letting your computer reinstall them might be a good bet. I haven't found a lot of fixes for this problem, but it's sounds like your problems are a result of a corrupted sound card/file. Uninstalling/reinstalling might give it a chance at being fixed up. 

Let us know if that doesn't work.

Good luck!
Kim


----------



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok thanks for the advice  ill try uninstalling them and re-installing through the wizard. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

I went into device manager, open sound, video and game controllers, then clicked on the audio driver "Legacy Audio Drivers" Im assuming thats the one that needs to be uninstalled. But when ever i right click there isnt an uninstall option?
All that comes up is: Update Driver, Scan for Hardware changes and Properties. And if i open properties there is no uninstall option either. not sure if im going about this the right way? Happen to know what i can do about that?

Ive also tried going to it by my system but no matter what i have to go through the device manager right?


----------



## jgrahamm3 (Sep 11, 2010)

I really appreciate the replies, i feel like im pretty close to figuring out what the problem thank you!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Sounds like what is happening is you don't have an audio driver as Legacy audio devices is not the driver for current system. Your listing has this as an XPS 410 but I think there is something missing in the model number there....If you look on Windows sticker on tower or on tag on side or back of pc you will see a service tag #. If you go here and use that it will take you to the right soundcard driver you can then download and install.
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## KimE_WinTeam (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey jgrahamm3, 

Did Rich-M's suggestion work? Haven't seen any responses since I last checked in. 

Hope you're back up and running.
Cheers,
Kim


----------

